# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Sot Kisha katolike përkujtoi Shën...!

## NoName

*6 dhjetor, Kisha katolike kremton Nata e Shën Kollit*



Fama e Shenjtit është universale: dokumentohet nga Kishat e veprat e artit, institucionet e traditat e lidhura me emrin e tij. E, megjithatë, të dhënat për jetën e Shën Kollit janë të pakta. Ka mundësi të ketë lindur në Pàtara të Liçies, në Azinë e Vogël (Turqia e sotme), e pastaj të jetë zgjedhur ipeshkëv i Mirës, po në Liçie. Nikolla vdiq më 6 dhjetor të një viti të panjohur. Kulti i tij u përhap me shpejtësi në të gjithë Azinë e Vogël. Mjafton të kujtojmë se vetëm në shekullin VI, në Kostandinopojë iu kushtuan 25 kisha. Tek varri i tij nisën të organizohen shtegtime. Shumë shkrime në greqisht e në latinisht e bënë të njohur figurën e tij në mbarë botën bizantino-sllave e perëndimore, duke filluar nga Roma e deri në Jug të Italisë. Por më se shtatë shekuj pas vdekjes së tij, kur Pulia e Italisë u pushtua nga normanët, Nikolla i Mirës u bë Nikolla i Barit. Shtatëdhjetë e dy marinarë barezë, pasi zbarkuan në Azinë e Vogël, të pushtuar nga turqit, arritën tek varri i Shën Kollit, ia morën me nderim të thellë eshtrat dhe, më 9 maj 1087, u kthyen në Bari, të pritur me triumf: Shenjti u shpall menjëherë Pajtor i qytetit. Më 29 shtator të vitit 1089, pas një qëndrimi të shkurtër në një kishë të qytetit, reliket e Shenjtit u vendosën përfundimisht në kriptën e përgatitur pranë bazilikës që u ngrit mbi to. Do të ishte vetë papa Urbani II që do t’i vendoste reliket në lter. Në fund të shekullit XX bazilika, që Papa Piu XII ia besoi dominikanëve, u kthye në vend takimi ndërmjet Kishave të Lindjes e të Përendimit dhe në seli të Institutit të teologjisë ekumenike “Shën Nikolla”.

Sipas gojëdhënave, Shenjti kreu mrekulli pas mrekullie. Pothuajse çdo gjest të tij gojëdhëna e kthen në mrekulli: shpëton mrekullisht tre zyrtarë nga vdekja, e mbron Mirën nga thatësira, qetëson një stuhi të tmerrshme në det, ngjall së vdekuri tre fëmijë të mbytur, e mrekulli të tjera, të cilat kujtohen edhe në këngën tradicionale që shqiptarët e këndojnë sërisht natën e festës së Shenjtit, me devocion të jashtzakonshëm, nën dritën e qiriut të trashë, ndezur për nder të tij. E, gjithnjë sipas traditës, natën e festës, piqet edhe “ferliku i Shën Kollit”, ose flijohet një gjel. Shumë ndër shqiptarët katolikë e ortodoksë mbajnë emrin Nikollë emër që ka marrë një mori trajtash si: Lec, Kolec, Kolë, Nikolin, Koli, Kolin e Lin. Edhe ndër trojet shqiptare Shenjtit të mrekullive i janë kushtuar disa Kisha. Po kujtojmë vetëm Kishën e Shën Nëkollit në lagjen Rus të Shkodrës, shkatërruar nga komunistët e rindërtuar përsëri – një mrekulli e re kjo e Shenjtit; një Kishë tjetër e njohur kushtuar Shenjtit ngrihet në Velezhë të Kosovës, që e ka edhe pajtor.

Shën Kolli njihet menjëherë në ikonografi, sepse mban në dorë shkopin baritor dhe tri kuleta – siç quhen në këngën shqiptare kushtuar Shenjtit, të trija plot me monedha ari, që do të shërbenin për pajën e tri vajzave të varfra.

Shenjti është pajtor i fëmijëve, i djemëve e vajzave të reja, i nxënësve, i farmacistëve, i detarëve, i peshkatarëve, i profumierëve. Emri Nikolla vjen nga greqishtja e do të thotë fitimtar i popullit.

----------


## NoName

*Përkujtojmë Shën Ambrozin, ipeshkëv e dijetar i Kishës*






I jashtzakonshëm fati i Ambrozit, i cili u emërua ipeshkëv para se të pagëzohej.

I lindur në vitin 339 në Treviri, qytet i Galisë, Ambrozi ndoqi familjen e tij në Romë, ku kreu studimet në retorikë e gojtari. Si u bë avokat e më pas prokuror, rreth vitit 370 u emërua qeveritar i Liguries dhe Emilies në Itali. Më pas u transferua përfundimisht në Milano. Këtu, ndërsa merrte pjesë në zgjedhjen e ipeshkvit të ri të qytetit, duke u përpjekur të zgjidhë mosmarrëveshjet që kishin lindur në bashkësinë e krishterë ndërmjet arianëve e katolikëve, mbajti një fjalim aq të fuqishëm e aq të përshpirtshëm, sa u vendos menjëherë të zgjidhej ai vetë ipeshkëv. Në fillim nuk pranoi, por më pas, nën udhëheqjen shpirtërore të meshtarit Simpliçiani, u përgatit për pagëzim. Në të vërtetë kishte vendosur prej kohe të bëhej i krishterë, sepse tek krishterimi kishte gjetur të vërtetën dhe qëllimin e vetë jetës së tij. Ia dhuroi të gjitha pasuritë Kishës dhe bëri kushtin e virgjërisë. Me shembullin e shkëlqyer të jetës e me fjalën e tij të frymëzuar, ktheu në fenë e krishterë shumë njerëz, ndërmjet të cilëve, edhe Shën Augustinin.

Ai që thoshte: *Ku është Pjetri, atje është Kisha*, vdiq më 4 prill të vitit 397 e u varros në bazilikën që mban emrin e tij, në Milano, qytet i cili e zgjodhi Pajtor, së bashku me Shën Karl Borromeun. Konsiderohet si atë i liturgjisë ambroziane, që përdoret nga Kisha e Milanos.

Me jetën dhe veprat e shumta liturgjike, komentarët mbi Shkrimin Shenjt e shkrimet me karakter asketiko-moral, ai mbetet simbol i lirisë e i pajtimit.

----------


## NoName

*Duke shfletuar kalendarin liturgjik të 11 dhjetorit, përkujtojmë Shën Damasin, Papë.*






Emri grek Damas, me histori shumë të lashtë, sepse e gjejmë që në Iliadën e Homerit, të kujton edhe katakombet romake, sepse papa i shekullit V me këtë emër qe zbuluesi e arkeologu më i njohur i kohës.Ruajti, studioi e mbrojti qytetin e të vdekurve që shtrihet poshë Romës të të gjallëve.

Spanjoll me origjinë, lindur në Romë në vitin 305, Damasi qe i pari papë që mori këtë emër, me të cilin mbajti Tiarën nga viti 366 deri më 384. Pikërisht në kohën e tij falë lirisë së dhënë nga Kostandini, të krishterët i braktisën vendet e fshehta të kultit, prej nga i mbartën edhe relike e martirëve, për ti vendosur në bazilikat e kishat e reja që nisën të ndërtoheshin. Kështu për katakombet u krijua rreziku i braktisjes e i shkatërrimit të plotë. Po Papa largapamës e ruajti traditën e nderimit të katakombeve, duke i mbrojtur nga rreziku i shkatërrimit.

Kujtojmë edhe se me porosinë dhe përkrahjen e tij, Shën Jeronimi Iliras, emëruar nga Papa si sekretar i posaçëm papnor, përktheu në latinisht variantin e ri të Shkrimit Shenjt, që njihet me emrin "Vulgata". Është përkthim i pashoq, që u bëri ballë shekujve e që edhe sot e kësaj dite mbetet tekst bazë për të gjithë Biblistët. Vdiq në moshën e shtyrë, 80 vjeç e, pas varrimit të përkohshëm në Rrugën Romake Ardeatina, reliket e tij u mbartën në Kishën romake të Shën Lorencit ne Damask.

----------


## NoName

*Kanga e Shën Nëkollit*



_Sa punë të mëdhaja e mrekulli
Qi ka bâ Shejti Shën Nkollë,
Difton qiella me lumni
E gjithë bota spranë tue folë.
Lundërtari tue vozitë
e skamnori që lypë bukë,
kangë e lavde srrinë pa qitë;
Si shtegtari që ban rrugë.
Si i pasë, si ai që ska,
Npasët ndoj smundje a çdo idhnim,
Fill te i lumi pa ia dá
N ujë t Shën Nëkollit gjenë shërim.
Qysh se leu n kët botë ky fmí,
Kje si hylli që shkelxen,
Kje si drita tanë mirsí
Gjindja u mbushen me gazmend.
Ai kje i pastër si bilur,
I dha trupit të madh shtërngim
E ne prende e ne merkurr
gji nuk merr, ban agjinim.
Tue u rritë me shumë urtí,
Shpejt e ngjiten prindja në shkollë;
E nji të madhe mrekullí
Hin e ban Shejti Shën Nëkollë.
Kur prej shkollës po kthente n shpí
Hasë nji grue që ish tue dekë
E ky djalë plot me dashtëní
tue i bâ kryq prej dekës e hjekë.
Adeodati, djalë dishiri,
Kje grabitë e çue në mergim
E i Shën Nëkolli prej Misiri
Për ajrí e çon në lirim.
Tri kuleta janë dërgue
Ndër tri vajza mbetun shkret,
Prej dritorjet shkon me i çue,
E ato me nderë i qet.
Tre fmí të mbytun prej mizorit,
Shtî n nji sheke copë e grimë,
I ktheu në jetë pa kurrfarë zorit
I Shën Nëkolli me i bekim.
Fushë e male, tokë e dét,
Uj e zjarm e diell e hanë,
Sa fuqí mbi dekë e jetë
Ka Shën Nëkolli, diftue e kanë.
Dridhet ferri prej idhnimit,
Kur Shën Nëkolli n ball flakron,
Hikë shejtani pre tmerimit
Kur i kshteni ndihmë kërkon.
Por nji të madhe porosí
O i Shën Nëkollë, nji të madhe nderë
Na fal t gjithve si dhantí
Ndore tande t jemë përherë.
E nat ditë që të jetë shenjue
Prej kso jete na me u hjekë,
Ndore tande kjoshim lshue
Ku gjithmonë na kjeme pshtetë.
O i Shën Nëkollë plot me dashtní,
Shpirtënt tonë ti na i kujtò,
Prap po të bâjmë ket porosi:
ti nat jetë të gjith na pshtò!
Marrë nga Katekizmi i Kishës katolike_


*(Botue nën kujdesin e Ipeshkvisë së Pultit, Pult 1995)*

----------


## NoName

*Sot Kisha katolike përkujtoi Shën Gjovanën Shantal*


Zhane Fransua Fremiò lindi në Dizhon të Francës më 1572. Mbiemrin e ri e mori pas martesës me baronin Shantal. Zoti e bekoi ketë martesë me shtatë fëmijë. Si mbeti shumë shpejt e vejë, Gjovana ia besoi veten Zemrës së Krishtit, duke e shkruar emrin e Zotit në kraharorin e vet, pranë zemrës, me hekur të skuqur. 

Nën udhëheqjen shpirtërore të Shën Françeskut të Sales, themeloi bashkëvëllazërinë e Vizitës së Virgjërës Mari tek Shën Elizabeta. Vdiq në kuvendin që kishte ngritur vetë, në Moulë të Borgonjës, më 13 dhjetor 1641.

----------


## NoName

*Duke shfletuar kalendarin e 13 dhjetorit, Kisha katolike përkujtoi Shën Luçinë*



Jemi në fillimin e shekullit IV të epokës së krishterë. Një vajzë e re sirakuziane, me emrin Luçia, shoqëron nënën e sëmurë në Katania të Italisë për të marrë pjesë në përkujtimin e martirizimit të Shën Ages. Gjunjëzohen së bashku mbi varrin e martires dhe luten për shërimin e të sëmurës. Luçia bie në një dremitje të thellë. I duket, si në ëndërr, Agia virgjër e i thotë: "Luçí, motra ime, pse ma kërkon mua atë që e ke fituar vetë? Ja, për hir të fesë sate, jot ëmë është shëruar. Ashtu si Krishti lumnoi nëpërmjet meje qytetin e Katanies, ashtu do të të lumnojë nëpër ty qytetin e Sirakuzës, sepsè me virgjërinë tënde i ke përgatitur një banesë të këndshme Zotit. Kur vajza u zgjua nga gjumi, mrekullia ishte kryer. E ajo vendosi t'ia kushtonte gjithë jetën Zotit! 

Kujtojmë se Shën Luçia është shumë e nderuar nga populli shqiptar, që i ka ngritur që kur një katedrale në qytetin bregdetar të Durrësit.

----------


## majlinda1

te lumte,edhe dje festume  ditelindjen dhe emrin  sepse i ka ne nji dite shoqja ime Luçia.

----------


## iliria e para

Data 13 dhjetori ne Sudi eshte date qe shenohet dhe festohet per nderin e Lucies nga Sirakuza. Kjo behet ne shkolla, ne vende te punes dhe vende tjere.  Vajza te veshura si ne fotografi, kendojne kenge per Lucine dhe per krishtlindjen. Poashtu shpallen konkurse ku cdo komune e zgjedh "Lucien e vitit" , ku pastaj shkojne ne nje gare ne nivel shteti dhe aty zgjedhet "Lucia sudeze" per cdo vit. Kam menduar se kjo eshte tipike per Suedine!

----------


## NoName

*Sot Kisha katolike përkujtoi Shën Gjonin e Kryqit*



Duhet të ketë lindur rreth vitit 1540 në Fontiveros, pranë Avilës, në Spanjë. Ishte ende i mitur, kur i vdiq i jati. S ëmës iu desh të lëvizte nga një vend në tjetrin për të fituar bukën e gojës, duke marrë kudo me vete edhe jetimin. Me gjithë kushtet tepër të vështira të jetesës. Gjoni filloi të ndjekë shkollën, por u detyrua edhe të punonte, për të lehtësuar barrën e rëndë që peshonte mbi supe të nënës. Si fitoi pjekurinë, vendosi tia kushtonte gjithë jetën Zotit. Për ta realizuar këtë dëshirë, në sa ishte në Medinë, vendosi të vishte zhgunin e karmelitanëve. Ishte viti 1567. Nisi kështu për të rruga e meshtarisë: më 1567, pasi kishte kryer studimet e filozofisë dhe të teologjisë në Salamankë, universitet spanjoll me famë i kohës, u shugurua meshtar. 

Në të njëjtin vit u takua me Shën Terezën e Jezusit, e cila sapo kishte marrë nga eprori i përgjithshëm lejën për themelimin e dy kuvendeve të karmelitanëve kundrues, të cilët më pas u quajtën të zbathur, me qëllim që tu ndihmonin rregulltareve në shtëpitë që drejtonte. Më 28 nëntor 1568 Gjoni u bë anëtar i grupit të reformatorëve të Durelos, duke e ndryshuar emrin nga Gjoni i Shën Matisë në Gjoni i Kryqit. Kreu më pas detyra të shumta e të ndryshme: ndërmjet tjerash, qe rrëfyes e drejtues i kuvendit të Zotit të Mishëruar në Avila. Gjatë punës për reformën, u dëbua nga kuvendi. Më pas u ngarkua gabimisht me një faj që nuk e kishte bërë e kaloi tetë muaj në burg. E pikërisht kur ishte i mbyllur në burg, shkroi pjesën më të madhe të poezive të tij lirike, që u bënë shpejt pronë e thesarit të kulturës botërore, duke u radhitur ndërmjet kryeveprave më të njohura të lirikës.

Iu desh, pra, të mbarte kryqin, që u bë pjesë e pandarë e emrit të tij. E ishin pikërisht vuajtjet, që e ndihmuan të zbulonte misterin e Kryqit dhe të ecte në rrugën e kundrimit më të lartë e të jetës mistike. Etapat e kësaj jete i përshkroi në veprat e teologjisë shpirtërore, të cilën Kisha e konsideron si doktrinë të sigurtë për të gjithë besimtarët e saj. 

Ja disa nga titujt: Ngjitja në malin e Karmelit; Nata e errët e shpirtit; Këngë shpirtërore, Flakë e gjallë dashurie. Ai e pa thelbin e Kishës në bashkimin e saj jetik me Krishtin, i cili është përherë i pranishëm e veprues në Kishë Gjoni i Kryqit vdiq në moshën 49 vjeçare ndërmjet 13 e 14 dhjetorit të vitit 1591 në Ubedë.

----------


## NoName

*Sot Kisha katolike përkujtoi dy shenjtorë me emrin Valer*



Njëri ishte ipeshkëv i Trevirit, tjetri i Ravenës, në Itali.

Koha kur jetoi Shën Valeri, ipeshkëv i Trevirit, nuk është shumë e qartë. Sipas gojëdhënës, qe nxënës i Shën Pjetrit, i cili e pati dërguar në Treviri. Aty Shenjti ktheu në fenë e Krishtit turma të tëra paganësh e bëri disa mrekulli, ndërmjet të cilave, ngjalljen prej së vdekuri të një shoku të misionit, të cilin e preku me shkopin që i kishte dhënë Princi i Apostujve. Vdiq më 29 janar të vitit 88. Reliket e tij ruhen në Kishën e Shën Matisë së Trevirit. Ndërsa Shën Valeri i Ravenës luftoi për mbrojtjen e të vërtetave të Kishës kundër herezisë ariane dhe vdiq më 15 mars të vitit 810.

----------


## NoName

*Kalendari kishtar i 2 janarit përkujton shën Bazilin e Madh dhe Shën Gegën (Gregorin) Nazanxien*


Me 2 janar Kisha përkujton dy figura të mëdha të krishtërimit lindor: Shën Bazilin e Madh dhe Shën Gegën (Gregorin) Nazanxienë, miq të mëdhenj, që të dy ipeshkvij, mbrojtës të fesë dhe ripërtëritës të Kishës së asaj kohe.

I pari njeri i veprimit, i dyti i adhurimi dhe i meditimit, por dy miq sikur të ishin një shpirt i vetëm në dy trupa. Kështu mund të përshkruhen karakteret dhe marrëdhëniet ndërmjet këtyre dy shenjtërve të kishës së hershme.

*Basili* kishte lindur në 429 në Çesarè të Kapadocies, kurse Gega në 430 në Nazanxë. Miqësia e lidhur që në adoleshencë ndërmjet këtyre dy shejtërve u thellua më tej gjatë studimeve në Athinë. Qysh në atë kohë respekti që kishin për njëri-tjetrit ishte i atillë saqë Gega shkruante: Na shtynte e njëjta dëshirë për të nxënë [...]e pra midis nesh nuk kishte cmirë. Përkundrazi çmonim stimulimin. Gara jonë ishte kjo: jo kush do të dilte i pari, por kush do ti mundësonte tjetrit të ishte i pari.

Bazili mbetet i mrekulluar nga jeta mungare dhe në moshën 28-vjeçare vendos të bëhet vetë murg, duke themeluar edhe Rregullën e Shën Bazilit, e pranishme në Shqipëri që nga shekulli 17 e me ndërprerje deri edhe sot.


Kurse *Gega*, i prirë më tepër për një jetë meditimi shugurohet meshtar nga i jati, që ishte ipeshkëv i Nazanxës. Dhjetë vjetë më vonë do të jetë Bazili, tashmë ipeshkëv i Çesarèsë, miku i tij i vjetër, ai që do ta shugurojë ipeshkëv Gegën.
Janë kohë të vështira për Kishën, kur herezia ariane po dëmton grigjën e Zotit. Bazili përballet me guxim jo vetëm me herezitë por edhe vetë autoritetet. Perandorit Valent, ndjekës i Arit, i cili e kërcënon për qëndrimin rebel që po mban, Bazili ipeshkëv i përgjigjet: Mbase nuk je ndeshur kurrë me një ipeshkëv.
Bazili ndërroi jetë në vitin 379 ndërsa Gregori 10 vjet më vonë.
Shën Gregori ka rëndësi për historinë e kombit dhe të Kishës shqiptare sepse në veprën e tij Fjalimi kundër Arianizmit na informon se rreth vitit 44 pas Krishtit Shën Andreu apostull përhapi ungjillin në Greqi dhe Epir, i cili aso kohe përfshinte Janinën, Delvinën, pjesën jugore të Vlorës dhe pjesën veriore të Trikalisë. (Shih: Dizionario della Storia Ecclesiastica, Moroni, vol. 21,22, fq 307.)

----------


## zef malsia

*Shenjti i ditës: Shën Simpliçi, Papë*

Sot Kisha katolike përkujtoi Shën Simplicin papë, që e drejtoi Kishën katolike nga 3 marsi i vitit 468 deri me 10 mars 483.
Simpliçi, i lindur në Tivoli të Italisë, u ul në fronin e Shën Pjetrit në vitet e vështira e të errëta, kur Perandoria Romake e Perëndimit shembej nën peshën e padurueshme të dyndjeve barbare e të kolerës. Kjo ngjarje pati pasoja të rënda si për jetën civile, ashtu edhe për atë të Kishës.
Si Kryebari i Kishës, luftoi kundër herezisë ariane dhe monofizizmit, që mohonte natyrën hyjnore të Krishtit.
Ndërtoi shumë kisha, ndërmjet të cilave, Kishën e Rrumbullaktë të Shën Shtjefnit, në Romë, pranë së cilës ndodhet Shtëpia e përgjithshme e rregulltareve të Kraharorit të Shenjtë, shumë të njohura në Shkodër për shkollën e tyre, si dhe Kishën e shën Bibianës. Ishte njohës dhe mbrojtës i madh i arteve. Falë ndërhyrjes së tij energjike, shpëtuan nga shkatërrimi shumë vepra pagane arti, sidomos mozaikët e Kishës së Shën Andreut në Romë.Reliket e Shenjtit ruhen e nderohen në vendlindjen e tij, në Tivoli.

----------


## zef malsia

*U përkujtua sot Shën Makario i Jeruzalemit.*


Kalendari kishtar shënon 14 shenjtorë me këtë emër shumë simbolik që, i përkthyer nga greqishtja në shqip, do të thotë "i lumtur". Makario, për fëmijërinë dhe rininë e të cilit dihet shumë pak, u zgjodh ipeshkëv i Jeruzalemit në vitin fatlum 314, kur Perandori Kostandin mundi Maksencin në Urën e Milvios. Atëherë Ipeshkvi shembi shtyllën që romakët e kishin ngritur mbi tempullin e rrafshuar të Jeruzalemit dhe nxori rishtas në dritë vendet e adhuruara nga mbarë krishtërimi: zonën e Kalvarit dhe Varrin e Krishtit. Atje më vonë do të lartohej bazilika e madhe e Ringjalljes. E po atje do të shkonte si shtegtare e ëma Kostandinit, Elena.
Shenjti mori pjesë në Koncilin e parë ekumenik, kremtuar në Nike, në vitin 325, ku mbajti qëndrim të ashpër kundër gabimeve të Arios, i cili e konsideronte prelatin si një nga kundërshtarët e tij më të rreptë. Dha një kontribut të shquar në hartimin e dokumenteve të Koncilit, duke shkruar edhe Simbolin nikean, Besojmën, që u miratua nga etërit konciliarë. Është po ajo Besojmë, që e shqiptojmë edhe sot e kësaj dite në meshë e në çaste kritike të jetës, për të pohuar besimin në një Hyj, në Atin e gjithëpushtetshëm e në Jezu Krishtin, Birin e Tij, një të vetmin Zotin tonë!

----------


## zef malsia

*Sot Kisha katolike përkujtoi Shën Çirilin e Jeruzalemit*


Shën Çirili jetoi në kohën plot trazira të Kishës së shekujve të parë. U detyrua të merrte pjesë gjallërisht në diskutimet teologjike, nganjëherë tepër të ashpra, të përzjera me ligështitë njerëzore e të ndërthurura me politikën, me luftërat e jashtme për mbrojtjen e perandorisë e me konfliktet e brëndshme për të shtënë në dorë fronin, duke përdorur për këtë qëllim edhe fenë.
Mjafton të kujtojmë disa data, për ta kuptuar sa e vështirë qe jeta e Shenjtit: i zgjedhur ipeshkëv i Jeruzalemit në vitin 348, në vitin 357 u zëvendësua me një tjetër. Shkaku: ipeshkvi Akaçi i Çezaresë në Palestinë (i cili e pati shuguruar) e akuzoi për gabime doktrinore e, për më tepër, nisi të pretendonte që selia ipeshkvnore e Jeruzalemit të varej nga selia e tij e Çezaresë, asokohe kryeqytet administrativ i Palestinës dhe seli e prokurorëve romakë.
Në vitin 359 një koncil vendas i ipeshkvijve e rehabilitoi e ai u rikthye në katedrën e Jeruzalemit. Por, pa kaluar as dy vjet, u dëbua përsëri nga një koncil tjetër, i mbledhur në Kostandinopojë me këmbënguljen e Akaçit, që kishte ndikim të fuqishëm mbi perandorin filo-arian, Kostancin. Kujtojmë këtu se Akaçi, ipeshkëv ndërmjet viteve 340-366, qe një nga personalitetet më në zë të kohës. Pasardhës i ipeshkvit të madh, Euzebit, vijoi ta pasuronte bibliotekën e Çezaresë. Për të flet edhe Shën Jeronimi, që i vlerëson lart veprat e tij të mëdha, siç janë komentet dhe interpretimet e Shkrimit Shenjt, të cilat më vonë humbën të gjitha.
Në vitin 362, pas vdekjes së Kostancit, që ishte në luftë kundër persianëve e pastaj kundër të kushëririt, Julianit, Çirili u kthye në Jeruzalem. Por, rreth vitit 367, perandori Valent e dënoi përsëri. Shenjti u internua, për tu rikthyer përfundimisht në selinë e vet vetëm në vitin 378, pas vdekjes së Valentit në luftën kundër gotëve.
Në vitin 381 Çirili mori pjesë në Koncilin II Ekumenik të Kostandinopojës e, më pas, në vitin 382, edhe në Koncilin III, gjatë të cilit u ripohua vlefshmëria e shugurimit të tij si ipeshkëv i Jeruzalemit ku, më në fund, jetoi i patrazuar deri në vdekje.
Në vitin 1882, pesëmbëdhjetë shekuj më vonë, Papa Leoni XIII e shpalli Dijetar të Kishës, duke theksuar vlerën e katekizmit të tij, kushtuar kryesisht kandidatëve për Pagëzim dhe të sapopagëzuarve. I akuzuar në kohën e tij për lidhje me rrymat e arianizmit, ai në të vërtetë i kundërvihet doktrinës ariane mbi Krishtin; madje e deklaron qartë Bir të Zotit për natyrë e jo për bijësim, e njëkohësisht, të amshuar, si vetë Ati.
Mësimi i Çirilit të Jeruzalemit do të sfidonte shekujt: do të rikujtohej, së bashku me mësimet e etërve të tjerë të Kishës, edhe në shekullin XX, në dy kushtetuta dogmatike të Koncilit II të Vatikanit: Lumen gentium- mbi Kishën dhe Dei Verbum- mbi Zbulimin Hyjnor. E akoma, në dekretin Ad gentes- mbi veprimtarinë misionare të Kishës në botën bashkëkohore.
Emri Çiril vjen nga greqishtja e do të thotë: njeri i fortë. Simboli i Shenjtit ipeshkëv është shkopi baritor.

----------


## zef malsia

*Kisha katolike kremton sot shën Turibin e Mongrovejos*


Më 23 marsin e vitit 2006, gjatë një takimi me kardinajtë në prag të Konçistorit, Benedikti XVI e quajti Shën Turibin e Mogrovejos, model i bariut, që iu kushtua plotësisht shërbimit të Ungjillit.

Po kush ishte Shën Turibi?
Turibio Alfonsi, i lindur në gjirin e një familjeje të njohur fisnike spanjolle në vitin 1538, studioi në universitetet më të famshme të Spanjës: në Valladolid, në Salamankë e në Santjago të Kompostelës, ku u doktorua në drejtësi. Si avokat i shkëlqyer, mbreti Filipi II e emëroi gjykatës në Granadë të Spanjës. Por më pas, duke pasur nevojë për një kryeipeshkëv në trojet e pushtuara nga spanjollët në Amerikën Latine, të cilit mund t'i besonte, ia paraqiti papës si kandidatin e vetëm për këtë mision. Sapo i kishte mbushur 42 vjetët, kur u nis për në Limë të Perusë. Gjatë 25 vjetëve të ipeshkvisë në këtë vend, organizoi kishën peruviane në tetë dioqeza dhe ngriti seminarin e parë në Kontinentin amerikan. Mbajti qëndrim të ashpër ndaj priftërinjve që silleshin si pushtues, duke mbrojtur gjithnjë indianët vendas. 
E përfundoi shtegtimin e tij tokësor më 23 mars 1606, në një kapelë të vogël në rrethinat e qytetit të Limës, në mes të indianëve, si të donte që të gjithë ta mësonin se i desh varfanjakët e tij deri në fund të fundit. Ishte e Premtja e Madhe. Në sa jepte shpirt, eprori i tij luante në harpë psalmet 116 e 31.
*Gjatë shtegtimit në rrugët e Amerikës Latine, pati përshkuar më se 15 mijë kilometra, pati pagëzuar 60 mijë besimtarë,* ndërmjet të cilëve, tre shenjtorë: Shën Rozën e Limës, Shën Françesk Solanon e Shën Martinin de Porres.
Motua e Turibit ishte: " Koha është e vetmja pasuri që kemi, prandaj duhet ta llogarisim me kujdesin më të madh". 
U shpall shenjt më 1726 nga Papa Benedikti XIII.

----------


## zef malsia

*Kremtimi i festës së Zojës së Këshillit të Mirë në Shkodër.*


Bijtë e Zojës së Këshillit të Mirë, Pajtores së shqiptarëve, u mblodhën sot rreth elterit të Shenjtërores së saj kombëtare rrëzë Kështjellës Rozafa në Shkodër, e rreth ipeshkvijve të tyre. Kremtimin e meshës solemne të festës, sivjet e kryesoi ipeshkvi i Sapës imzot Lucian Avgustini, në bashkëkremtim me të gjithë ipeshkvijtë katolikë të Shqipërisë. Në meshë ishin të pranishëm meshtarë, rregulltarë, rregulltare e sidomos me mijëra besimtarë të ardhur nga të gjitha viset shqiptare. Zoja e Këshillit të Mirë  u theksua në homelinë e meshës, nuk i harroi kurrë banorwt e kwtij vendi tw martirizuar  as në kohën e kalvarit të popullit shqiptar gjatw diktaturës komuniste, as në kohët e kalvareve të tjera, përjetuar gjatë shekujsh. Nëna e Këshillit të Mirë gjithmonë qe ngushëllim e mburojë e popullit tonë të dashur shqiptar, e edhe sot na tregon shtegun e jetës së vërtetë. 


*Festa e Zojës së Këshillit Mirë në Klinë të Kosovës.*

Festa e Zojës së Këshillit Mirë u kremtua solemnisht edhe në bashkësinë kishtare të Klinës në Kosovë. Kujtojmë se, si Kisha kushtuar Nënës së Këshillit të Mirë, po ashtu edhe famullia kishtare kanë një histori të re, por vlera e tyre shpirtërore është e jashtëzakonshme e tejet domethënëse për kosovarët.

----------


## zef malsia

*Shën Pjetri Chanel dhe Shën Luigji Maria Grinjoni da Monfort*




Sot më 27 prill, kalendari kishtar përkujton *Shën Pjetrin Shanel*, meshtar dhe martir. Pati lindur në Francë në Kuen, më 12 korrik 1803. Hyri që i ri në seminar dhe shumë shpejt u shugurua meshtar. Deshi të shkonte menjëherë në mision por nuk mundi ta realizonte dëshirën, sepse ipeshkvi i tij kishte nevojë për meshtarë. Më pas u lidh me meshtarë maristë, të cilët realizonin mesazhin misionar ndër famullitë ku punonin. Sapo iu krijuan mundësitë u nis menjëherë për në Oqeani ku nisi të përhapë Fjalën e Zotit. Kur kishte arritur ta ungjillëzonte thuajse të gjithë ishullin e vogël të Autunës, pleqtë fanatikë e martirizuan. 
Njihet si pajtor i Oqeanisë. 



*
Shën Luigj Maria Grinjonin da Monfort, meshtar*

Gjithashtu sot Kisha katolike përkujton edhe Shën Luigj Maria Grinjonin da Monfort, meshtar. I lindur në Francë në vitin 1673, Luigji Maria përshkoi zonat perëndimore të Atdheut duke predikuar diturinë e amshuar, Krishtin e mishëruar e të kryqëzuar dhe duke i mësuar njerëzit të arrijnë tek Jezusi. Themeloi Misionarët e Shoqërisë së Marisë duke shkruar edhe rregullin përkatës. Vdiq në St Laurent-sur-Sevre më 28 prill 1716. U shpall shenjt nga Piu XII më 20 korrik 1947.

----------


## zef malsia

*Sot Kisha kremtoi festën e Shën Atanasit.*

_ Papa: e pagoi me persekutim mbrojtjen e pasionuar të misterit të Mishërimit._


U përkujtua sot festa e Shën Atanasit të Aleksandrisë, ipeshkëv e doktor i Kishës. Benedikti XVI i ka kushtuar audiencën e përgjithme të 20 qershorit 2007, duke e quajtur protagonist të vërtetë të traditës së krishterë. Por, të njihemi më hollësisht me jetën e këtij Shenjti të madh, përmes fjalëve të vetë Papës: 

Shën Atanasi i Aleksandrisë lindi në Egjipt rreth vitit 300. Ishte ende meshtar i ri, kur mori pjesë në Koncilin I Ekumenik, të mbledhur nga Perandori Kostandin në vitin 325, për të siguruar unitetin e Kishës. Etërit konciliarë, në kundërshtim me pohimet e arianëve, ripohuan me forcë se Krishti është Hyj i vërtetë e njeri i vërtetë. Atanasi u bë teolog i pasionuar i mishërimit të Logos Fjalës së Hyjit, që u bë njeri, simbol i vështirësive që goditën Kishën e kohëve të para dhe i guximit me të cilin një numër i madh dëshmitarësh mbrojti kauzën e Ungjillit:

*"Pikërisht për këtë arsye, Atanasi qe kundërshtari më i rëndësishëm e më i fortë i herezisë ariane, që asokohe kërcënonte fenë në Krishtin, duke e bërë në asgjë hyjninë e tij, sipas një prirjeje, që vijon në histori e që shfaqet, në mënyra të ndryshme, edhe në ditët tona".*

Si u bë ipeshkëv i Aleksandrisë, Atanasit iu kundërvu vetë Kostandini i cili, për shkaqe politike, dëshironte ta bënte fenë më të pranueshme për të gjithë nënshtetasit e perandorisë:

*Atanasi refuzoi me vendosmëri çdo kompromis përballë teorive ariane, të dënuara nga Koncili niken. Me mospajtimin e tij të guximshëm e nganjëherë edhe tejet të ashpër, ndonëse shumë të nevojshëm, kundër atyre që nuk kishin dashur ta shikonin ipeshkëv, e posaçërisht atyre që i kundërviheshin Simbolit niken, tërhoqi armiqësinë e papajtueshme të arianëve të filoarianëve".*

Beteja kundër Arios, i cili gjeti mbështetje nga rrethana jashtëkishtare, i kushtoi një internim të gjatë Shën Atanasit, i cili në këtë periudhë u afrua me monakizmin, sidomos, me Shëna Ndoun Abat. Ky aspekt i dha famë të re ipeshkvit mërgimtar, që u bë mik i vetmitarit tjetër të madh aq, sa të shkruante biografinë e tij, best seller i letërsisë së lashtë kristiane. Jeta e Shëna Ndout, ky është titulli i veprës, luajti një rol të dorës së parë për përhapjen e monakizmit në Lindje e në Perëndim. Ndonëse eremitët, siç shkroi Atanasi, jetojnë të vetmuar e dëshirojnë të mbeten të fshehur: 

*Ideja kryesore e gjithë luftës teologjike të Shën Atanasit qe se Hyji është i arritshëm. Nuk është Zot i dorës së dytë, është Zot i vërtetë, e përmes bashkimit tonë me Krishtin, ne mund të bashkohemi realisht me Hyjin. Ai u bë me të vërtetë Hyj me ne.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sot më 11 qershor kalendari kishtar përkujton Shën Barnabën Apostull*



*11.6.2009*
*Quhej Jozef, para se të lidhej me apostujt. Me origjinë nga Qipro, Barnaba shiti gjithçka pati dhe paratë që fitoi nga shitja e pasurive, i vuri tek këmbët e Apostujve, të cilët që nga ai çast nisën ta thërrasin Barnaba, që do të thotë Bir i ngushëllimit. Në Veprat e Apostujve paraqitet pikërisht përmes këtij gjesti, që flet për kthesë rrënjësore. Barnaba është një figurë që del në plan të parë në bashkësinë e flaktë të Jerusalemit pas Rrëshajësh. Ndonëse u përket 72 nxënësve të Krishtit, thirret apostull. Gëzon një respekt aq të madh ndërmjet të Dymbëdhjetëve, sa që ata e zgjedhin për të ungjillëzuar Antiokinë. Shkrimet apokrife flasin për një udhëtim të Barnabës në Romë dhe martirizimin e tij, rreth vitit 70 në Salaminë, ku u mbyt me gurë nga hebrenjtë e diasporës greke.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sot më 24 qershor kalendari kishtar përkujton Lindjen e Shën Gjon Pagëzuesit.*


*Kisha përkujtoi sot Lindjen e Shën Gjon Pagëzuesit. Tradita e krishterë e quan Pararendës, domethënë ai që rend para, kasnec i Mesisë, mbi bazën e profecisë së Izaisë Profet. Jetoi në kohën e Herodit Antipa, të cilin e dënoi publikisht për bashkëjetesën e paligjshme me të kunatën, Herodiadën. Prandaj mbreti e mbylli në burg e, më pas, i preu edhe kokën, thjesht për të plotësuar një tekë të gruas së paligjshme e të së bijës, Salomesë.* 

*Ishte viti 28 para Krishtit. Që prej 15 vjetësh në fronin e Romës sundonte Tiberi perandor. Sipas Shën Lukës ungjilltar, pikërisht në këtë kohë, nga stepat e Judesë, gjatë rrjedhës së lumit Jordan, u ngrit një zë i fuqishëm e i qartë: zëri i Gjon Pagëzuesit. Me Gjonin njihemi për herë të parë në ungjillin e Lukës, i cili tregon sesi Kryengjëlli Gabriel e paralajmëroi babain e Gjonit, Zakarinë, një mbrëmje ndërsa po shërbente në tempull, se do ti lindte një djalë.* 

*Ungjilltarët e paraqesin Gjonin përmes përshkrimit të misionit të lavdishëm, që arrin kulmin me martirizimin e tij, në atmosferën e një feste të shthurur në pallatin e Herodit. Por skena kryesore, që na propozon liturgjia për Shën Gjon Pagëzuesin, përmes Ungjillit sipas Mateut, është ajo në të cilën vetë Krishti e larton Gjonin me shprehjen: Përnjëmend po ju them: ndër ata që u lindën prej grash, nuk u ngrit asnjë më i madh se Gjon Pagëzuesi.*

*Nga ana tjetër ndër ungjijtë vërehet njëfarë ngurrimi kur flitet për Gjonin, duke pasur parasysh se nxënësit e tij nuk donin të largoheshin prej mësuesit të tyre për të ndjekur Jezusin, ndërsa vetë Gjoni kishte pohuar se qe i padenjë edhe për ti zgjidhur lidhësat e sandaleve. E kjo sepse, siç pohon në Ungjillin e tij Shën Gjoni Ungjilltar duke përdorur simbolet e dhëndrrit, të nuses e të mikut të dhëndrrit, Gjon Pagëzuesi nuk ishte drita, por duhet të bënte dëshmi për dritën. Madje vë në gojën e Paraardhësit këto fjalë: Unë nuk jam Krishti (Mesia) por jam i dërguari para tij. Kush ka nusen, është dhëndërr. Dashamiri i dhëndrrit, i rri pranë e e dëgjon zërin e dhëndrrit. I tillë është, pra gëzimi im: arriti në kulm! Ai duhet të rritet e unë të zvogëlohem! Shën Gjon Pagëzuesi është padyshim profeti i fundit i Besëlidhjes së Vjetër, i rrethuar me aureolën e lumnisë ( së bashku me Virgjërën Mari, është i vetmi shenjt të cilit, sipas kalendarit liturgjik, i kremtohet jo vetëm vdekja, por edhe linjda), por ai mbetet gjithnjë vetëm një gisht tregues i drejtuar nga Krishti, që është qëndra e vërtetë e historisë së shëlbimit. Prandaj në poliptikun e elterit të Izenhaimit, që ruhet në muzeun e qytetit alsasian të Kolmarit, piktori Matia Grynevald që e pikturoi veprën ndërmjet viteve 1512 e 1516 e ka vendosur Shën Gjonin tek këmbët e të Kryqëzuarit me gishtin tregues të lartuar drejt Krishtit, i vetmi që duhet të rritet në fenë e në adhurimin e nxënësve të vet.*

_"Kur Maria, që tashmë kishte në gji Birin e Zotit, shkoi të vizitonte Elizabetën, Jezusi e shenjtëronte Gjonin, në bark të së ëmës. U shenjtërua para se të lindej e prandaj është shenjti i vetëm, të cilit i kremtohet ditëlindja. E i kremtohet edhe lindja për jetën e pasosur, më 29 gusht, ditën e martirizmit, kur iu pre koka."_

_"Ai është shumë i vetëdijshëm për misionin që i është besuar: përgatitjen e ardhjes së Jezusit. Shprehet bukur Shën Agostini, kur thotë se Shën Gjoni është vendosur në kufirin ndërmjet dy Besëlidhjeve: së Vjetrës e së Resë. Është urë lidhëse. Ai është zëri, Krishti-Fjala. Janë dy figura, që kujtojnë njëra-tjetrën e plotësojnë njëra-tjetrën. Gjon Pagëzuesi, që simbolizon Besëlidhjen e Vjetër, plotësohet nga Krishti, simbol i Besëlidhjes së Re."_


_"Sot njerëzit nuk duan mësues, por dëshmitarë. Gjon Pagëzuesi është dëshmitar i vërtetë. Ai e paguan me gjak besimin në Krishtin. Nuk e humbet kohën me shumë fjalë, me sofizma. Shkon drejtpërdrejt tek themelorja. E tregon me gisht Krishtin si qengjin, që shlyen mëkatet e botës. Ai i drejton dishepujt nga Krishti. Ndërsa veten e shikon si njeri, që nuk është i denjë tia zgjidhë Zotit as lidhëzat e sandaleve. Është ashtu, si duhet të jetë secili prej nesh: dëshmitar, që tregon Krishtin; prani e pranisë së Zotit. E kështu mund të jetë vetëm kur e jeton atë që beson, atë që mëson. Ja, pra, mesazhi është se kemi nevojë për dëshmitarë!"_

----------

